# F*C* AWWW DAMN IT



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok well , omg , i saved up for my caribes for a long time, dealed with airport dleays , massive death in shipments, and finally a ferry ride from hell to get em here, my 3 babies i loved these things, i come home from swimming today , and i fine my fav caribe , the only one i name (MALO) with the only thinig left is his spine, omfg, i am so bummed, its like damn near impossible for a kid my age to get ahold of caribes where i live, there is still 2 left in my shoal , omg , i dont know what to say , i have never been so bummed out in this hobby in my life, i really dont know y it happend, omg uhh , this is so dissapoitning, if i lose any more of my caribes , i will have to seriously step back and take a look at wut im doin , u just dont know how much this sucks for me


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry for your loss

Did you forget a feeding?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

HELL NO i feed these things religiously , and over feed at that.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

OMG. Buy some more.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

real sorry to hear about that man, losin ps always sucks


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> OMG. Buy some more.


 sure thing chief ill just go to big als and pay 270 $ canadian for a 6 incher, or maybe u think i should re buy another 3?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sorry to hear, i know what its like tryin to get piranhas in canada.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

micus said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. Buy some more.
> ...


 How many you got in the tank?

One of my big boys died today as well.









And that would suck paying that much. Sorry to hear your fish died.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im sorry to hear that Micus.. But no matter how big or little the P is, loosing one is a great deal.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm really sorry to hear that dude... I know our whole group order thing went so badly and such... I had WAY too much inter shoal aggression going on in my 55 and had to sell P-Power my piraya and tern







Despite what some might say, a wild caught P is very unpredictable, and still has alot of it's wild tendencies... I feel your pain man


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry to hear that.
as many on this board will agree piranha just do that to you.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sorry to hear that


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry for the loss


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

sorry to hear about your loss man. seems like a lot of fish are getting taken out recently.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that sux dude


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

yea sorry to hear that man its happened to my spilo i woke up one day and it was floating at the top.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mechanic_joe said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that dude... I know our whole group order thing went so badly and such... I had WAY too much inter shoal aggression going on in my 55 and had to sell P-Power my piraya and tern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sh*t joe , yah p-power was tellin me that the piraya was a bad ass, its sad , i would definetly have to agree wiht the wild caught tendencies, i know that p's canibalize mostly if a certain fish is sick , old or dying , they canibalize to keep the shoal strong , and it just so happens that , the fish that i lost was the only fish i got that had those weird mystery pimples, so i figure they did it for a reason ,

but its still shitty anyway u look at it, sorry to hear about other ppls losses, i know its very common to lose a p , its just this fish imperticular , it just hit me hard for some reason,

ill post pics later tonight ,


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh jeez man I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...just remember eventually you will need a bigger tank to keep 11-12 Pygos for life...







!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That really sucks... sorry bout the loss.


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

sorry for your loss man.....its hard to lose a p


----------

